# Walk-Up VIA Rail Tickets



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

Is it possible to get cheaper tickets than online by buying walk-up VIA Rail Coach tickets on the day of departure? I'm planning to ride Jasper to Prince George.

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 1, 2016)

Glad to see you back Swad!

Been on a Looooong Bus trip?


----------



## jebr (Jul 1, 2016)

Not that I'm aware of. It may be worth seeing if any of the Tuesday deals come up for that trip.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 1, 2016)

Just been in Reno. I'm unable to post regularly on this forum anymore. Please feel free to contact me via PM or e-mail. I'll respond ASAP.


----------

